# E3 2011 Conferences



## Chanser (Jun 2, 2011)

It's that time again, E3 2011 is upon us to bring hope and joy to many gamers.
Lets start the E3 countdown!



Spoiler: Konami





*





 Pre-Recorded Video Stream 1*
*



Pre-Recorded Video Stream 2*





Spoiler: Microsoft





*





 Live Stream 1*
*





 Live Stream 2*
*



Live Stream 3*





Spoiler: EA





*



Live Stream 1*
*





 Live Stream 2*
*



Live Stream 3*





Spoiler: Ubisoft





*



Live Stream 1*
*





 Live Stream 2*
*



Live Stream 3*





Spoiler: Sony





*



Live Stream 1*
*





 Live Stream 2*
*



Live Stream 3*





Spoiler: Nintendo





*





 Live Stream 1*
*





 Live Stream 2*
*



Live Stream 3*


----------



## Coto (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you chanser. Adding this on favs right now


----------



## Memino (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot this is really useful. Can't wait.


----------



## Chanser (Jun 2, 2011)

Konami will be first out of the gate.


----------



## Costello (Jun 2, 2011)

OMG Chanser I was going to make a thread like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yours is already much better


----------



## celeron53 (Jun 2, 2011)

I cannot wait for Nintendo... 5 days... thats too long for me


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 2, 2011)

Man, that pretty cool. Thanks.


----------



## Chanser (Jun 2, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> OMG Chanser I was going to make a thread like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw shucks!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 2, 2011)

lol nintendo at the end... always like that?
the timings are really bad for me esp since everything is before 2, only one is at 2 while most are around 6-10 pm which is the time i am usually not at home.
But then again, i prefer looking at the highlights and few screenshots rather than a 2hr show where u wont see mucho.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

E3.
This is my first time.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 2, 2011)

Cant wait to get news on PES 2012 at Konamis


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 2, 2011)

Live stream? I liek this


----------



## Evo.lve (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm going to love Sony's one.


----------



## tajio (Jun 2, 2011)

Whoop whoop! E3 so the Konami one is on at somewhere 12:30AM for UK and Ireland (GMT) right?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you chanser


----------



## ferret7463 (Jun 2, 2011)

Why is Konami, so much earlier than the others?


----------



## justin05 (Jun 2, 2011)

Gonna watch Konami tomorrow, hopefully the bring awesome things to the table.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice idea with the countdown thingies! Can't wait, it's such a shame I'm having exams though :/


----------



## Greatforce (Jun 2, 2011)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> Why is Konami, so much earlier than the others?



Wanna know this aswell.

Edit:

Also, how about the other game producers? Such as Square Enix Inc?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks! nice idea!

this will be like a chat thread to talk during the conferences??


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hopefully konami can announce something good...

Castlevania for 3DS... yum


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 2, 2011)

Konami, please tell me more about this new system in Love Plus and the potential yuri option for the game.  Do not Disappoint


----------



## Windaga (Jun 2, 2011)

Greatforce said:
			
		

> ferret7463 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The website says "Pre E3 Show." 

I'm not sure if that means there will be another conference, but that's probably why there's is so much earlier. 

COME ON CONTRA 3DS.


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 2, 2011)

Excellent idea, this countdown thing lets me keep track of all the conventions I'd like to follow, and it's very , very useful, I can't tell you how many time did I miss a stream by logging in the wrong day or at the wrong time !
Looks like this year, I'll also follow the Sony conference ( I recently purchased a PSP, a little late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
Cheers !


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 2, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Konami will be first out of the gate.



I'm a little afraid after last year. I just hope Kojima isn't used again as a tool to garner more unnecessary attention.


----------



## Windaga (Jun 2, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kojima's not going to E3 this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or if he is, he lied. Which I would be ok with, I suppose.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 2, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope he isn't going at all and he doesn't lie about something like this, it has to be something to do with Love Plus or some rhythm or soccer game.


----------



## boktor666 (Jun 2, 2011)

Konami is going to be first? Please, give me another boktai game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PLEASE. Also, need more info on Love Plus, it sounds intresting.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 2, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Konami is going to be first? Please, give me another boktai game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no ZoE3, only then will I be happy


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

Frankly, I only care about Nintendo- LoZ OoT, Café
and Sony- PS ryVita


----------



## Nujui (Jun 2, 2011)

I wish I could be there, if only they weren't so far.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 2, 2011)

Konami: 
- I still expect an official Eng version of Love Plus for DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- New info about PES 2012
- More info about MGS 3DS

Nintendo: Expect Loz OOT, Super Mario 3DS
Of course, Project Cafe is on top of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait for another epic speech from Iwata and Reggie


----------



## EJames2100 (Jun 2, 2011)

Why is there a 3 1/2 day wait after Konami's conference ?
What's in-between that gap ?


----------



## Chanser (Jun 2, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 3, 2011)

Konami are the noobies so they start first, slowly Momentum builds up with MS, EA, Ubisoft, Sony and ends with a huge bang by Nintendo. Great schedule.

Oh an hour left for Konami conference!


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jun 3, 2011)

Just under an hour until Konami's. Looking forward to seeing some PES 2012.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 3, 2011)

The site says 4 hours.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok it says 40 mins now...phew, that scared the hell outta me lol.


----------



## someonewhodied (Jun 3, 2011)

Site died. D=


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 3, 2011)

someonewhodied said:
			
		

> Site died. D=








Fuck. F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5.


----------



## lukecop80 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, I was looking forward to watching this.


----------



## void03 (Jun 3, 2011)

Try this http://www.justin.tv/chad28#/w/1284838160/2
Somone is streaming it.
Hopefully i can post that there. Seems the site is slow and over loading from the looks of it.


----------



## Memino (Jun 3, 2011)

Come on Konami...


----------



## superkidmax (Jun 3, 2011)

1 minute until Konami!!!


----------



## SnickS (Jun 3, 2011)

Konami stream is on gametrailers, guys!


----------



## Memino (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-konami/714570


----------



## Chanser (Jun 3, 2011)

First post updated.

This ain't live, it's a pre-recorded video.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jun 3, 2011)

Was about to say Konami's site doesn't load. Gametrailer's does.


----------



## rock7 (Jun 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This ain't live, it's a pre-recorded video


----------



## justin05 (Jun 3, 2011)

and the justin tv like, has like an hour left before it starts. so confusing.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jun 3, 2011)

The Mega64 guys were pretty funny on the Konami press conference.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 3, 2011)

lol'd at yoshi


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 3, 2011)

That Yoshi was a funny bit for the 3DS Metal Gear Solid. Also looks like the Contra franchise is coming up. Transfarring.. oh lord haha with the Mega64 guys.


----------



## Costello (Jun 3, 2011)

Chansey, I think you can remove the countdown for Konami.. rite?


----------



## Chanser (Jun 3, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 3, 2011)

no signs of castlevania for  3DS


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 3, 2011)

Anybdoy have a vid on all the PES footage


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 3, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Anybdoy have a vid on all the PES footage


LOLOLOLOL
When I saw Last post by Rockstar my first thought was PES

So right anyways I second that.


----------



## Ben_j (Jun 3, 2011)

Will this year top the 2004 E3 with the presentation of the DS and first trailer of Zelda Twilight Princess ?


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the sources. I was looking for a place where I could watch each conference.


----------



## Crooc (Jun 3, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> It's that time again, E3 2011 is upon us to bring hope and joy to many gamers.
> Lets start the E3 countdown!
> 
> 
> ...


yuppie


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2011)

How can it have already been a year since I watched the last one?


----------



## smile72 (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't wait for Nintendo's and Sony's!!!


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Jun 5, 2011)

Any chance of getting tempcast coverage of E3 this year?


----------



## Charon (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL
The whole second half of Konami's conference felt like they were joking, or was I missing some deeper point about stuff they showed?

I mean, omfg you can trasnfarr or whatever your game.. so you actually transfer the game, not just a save file right? Has to, otherwise it wouldn't make sense lol.
I wonder why I watched this haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The timers are nice. 
Only really care about Nintendos one xD


----------



## YayMii (Jun 6, 2011)

marjan1337 said:
			
		

> I mean, omfg you can trasnfarr or whatever your game.. so you actually transfer the game, not just a save file right? Has to, otherwise it wouldn't make sense lol.


Nope, what they're saying is that you can have the exact same game on both portable and home consoles, and you'll be able to transfer your save between each other.
This starts with MGS Peace Walker, so if you already have Peace Walker on PSP, you'll be able to continue your game in HD once the MGS collection comes out on PS3.


----------



## Charon (Jun 6, 2011)

Then I fail to see what's interesting about that o.o


----------



## Chanser (Jun 6, 2011)

EA and Ubisoft  links updated.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah men, I've got to study for my exams but all this news is just going to distract me.... Next 48 hours will be the hardest in my life to stay focused :/


----------



## Fudge (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't wait for the MS one! I'll be watching it after school today


----------



## Romain29 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm waiting for Ubisoft,Sony and Nintendo


----------



## Cyan (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony's conference is not at the same time than last year?
This year it's pretty late (2AM in France ;_
Hopefully Nintendo's conference is always at the same hour, I'll be back home from work right in time.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll probably watch some bits of the MS conference, and if I'm really really bored this night, I might watch some bits of the Sony one.

And obviously, tomorrow I'll follow the Nintendo one entirely!


----------



## Romain29 (Jun 6, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Sony's conference is not at the same time than last year?
> This year it's pretty late (2AM in France ;_
> Hopefully Nintendo's conference is always at the same hour, I'll be back home from work right in time.


i can't remember for sony last year,but Nintendo is at the same time i think,tomorrow 6PM for us


----------



## prowler (Jun 6, 2011)

marjan1337 said:
			
		

> Then I fail to see what's interesting about that o.o


You can play the game anywhere in a couple of seconds and if you have friends to play it with, you can take your PSP over to their house.

I love how they are trying to make the PSP version look so shit




but still, take all my money.


----------



## Ashler (Jun 6, 2011)

I will follow all press conferences today including Sony's that will probably end at 3:30am here in Belgium.

It's not gonna be a fun day at the office tomorrow morining.


----------



## yesjohn (Jun 6, 2011)

Same here


----------



## Memino (Jun 6, 2011)

Ashler said:
			
		

> I will follow all press conferences today including Sony's that will probably end at 3:30am here in Belgium.
> 
> It's not gonna be a fun day at the office tomorrow morining.



Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, just load up on coffee tomorow morning.


----------



## princeEyeless (Jun 6, 2011)

this will be interesting!!im exited...^^


----------



## Shadowlurker (Jun 6, 2011)

The countdown timer for Microsoft is off by about 30 mins :S


----------



## Spidey_BR (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I just noticed it. I'll watch the Konami keynote while I wait for it.


----------



## Chanser (Jun 6, 2011)

Seems they changed the start of MS conference, so adjusted the timer.


----------



## Memino (Jun 6, 2011)

How long will the conference be? I heard 1 hour.


----------



## impizkit (Jun 6, 2011)

Memino said:
			
		

> How long will the conference be? I heard 1 hour.



1 1/2 hours according to gamespot.


----------



## ArchyTaichou (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey did you guys hear that nice lady's voice?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 6, 2011)

Please be seated. The briefing will begin in five minutes. Thank you.


----------



## Devin (Jun 6, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Please be seated. The briefing will begin in five minutes. Thank you.



*Sits*

This is going to be good.


----------



## rock7 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm anxious


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yay. Madden. I'll be back.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 6, 2011)

the tomb raider game looks interesting


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 6, 2011)

The Tomb Raider indeed looks great!! Loving every second of it!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> The Tomb Raider indeed looks great!! Loving every second of it!



Yeah indeed! Never liked the Tomb Raider series that much but this really looks great!


----------



## Valwin (Jun 6, 2011)

Microsoft so far boring as hell wow


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 6, 2011)

Loving the new menu with Kinect control.

The stuttering needs to stop, man.

Edit: here comes the exclusives


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> Microsoft so far boring as hell wow



The Wii can only dream off an OS with all those capabilities. Hopefully Project Cafe is a lot better on every aspect.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 6, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> Microsoft so far boring as hell wow


besides lara... shooters shooters shooters


----------



## Zeroneo (Jun 6, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he was talking about the conference not the console...


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 6, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 Lara is the only thing that interests me so far.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2011)

Forza 4 and a Rome game by Crytek! Now it's really getting interesting!


----------



## Ikki (Jun 6, 2011)

"Halo changed the way we play videogames" What the fuck is he talking about.

Also, too much Kinect.



			
				Satangel said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see how that's related to anything.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 6, 2011)

I turned off Microsoft, it was too boring. Too be fair though I normally don't go for games like Halo.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> "Halo changed the way we play videogames" What the fuck is he talking about.
> 
> Also, too much Kinect.
> 
> ...



Well I mean that the games aren't that impressive, but I'm pleasantly surprised with a Dashboard that's capable of doing all that stuff. If you think of all the shit you had to do to get those things working on the Wii, it's an immense difference.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Waiting for Sony's Conference, what speech have they prepared xD!!

Just closed MS Conference, stupid threshold limits -_- Don't want it to run out today, will watch Nintendo live and stream these guys later if theres any limit left.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 6, 2011)

rome game looking good till they ruin it with kinect


fable game looking ok till the ruin it with kinect


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 6, 2011)

so... that was a medieval rail shotter???


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 6, 2011)

lol Minecrack.


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 6, 2011)

Minecraft coming to Xbox?!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn, Kinect is really getting pushed by them! Just about all the games shown so far support it.
Hopefully the gamer actually benefits by this, but I doubt it. Probably just for making some moneyz.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 6, 2011)

minecraft is not even a completed game  and is going to be on xbox wtf mojan cofirm for killing gaming with this


----------



## smile72 (Jun 6, 2011)

I turned Microsoft back on, Kinect Disneyland looks so crappy, it also doesn't help when you have poor child actors.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> minecraft is not even a completed game  and is going to be on xbox wtf mojan cofirm for killing gaming with this


What did the announce about Minecraft? It's Kinect enabled or something?? Not streaming atm


----------



## Valwin (Jun 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




my stream is laggy i hear is going to be on xbox live   so lazy mojan will makel ots of money


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just what the consumers asked for! Casual games!

Microsoft is poisoning the gaming industry.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fable The Journey looks interesting, not a reason to get an Xbox 360, but it looks like something that may help me consider getting one, as long as it is not Kinect only.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, what's next? Minecraft on 3DS?


----------



## heartgold (Jun 6, 2011)

M$ is boring, I turned it off lol


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 6, 2011)

they should call the star wars kid to demo this


----------



## Valwin (Jun 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o god i hope not


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 6, 2011)

Seems like everyone in the chat box gets mad with those kinect games
me too lol


----------



## Valwin (Jun 6, 2011)

microsoft worts E3 in history  please sony or nintendo save gaming


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 6, 2011)

Last year: LOL KINECT SUCKS NO GAMES!!!
This year: WAAAA TOO MUCH KINECT I HATE MS!!!

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 6, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Last year: LOL KINECT SUCKS NO GAMES!!!
> This year: WAAAA TOO MUCH KINECT I HATE MS!!!
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


I'm pretty sure it was "Kinect sucks, it also has no games"


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jun 6, 2011)

That golf segment looked so staged


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 6, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Last year: LOL KINECT SUCKS NO GAMES!!!
> This year: WAAAA TOO MUCH KINECT I HATE MS!!!


haha lol... conclusion: kinect sucks in both ways

seriously, how do you "walk" on kinect?? I mean... the star wars game is a rail hack and slash?? like the fable game? (rail shooter)


----------



## Ravte (Jun 6, 2011)

Too much Kinect....


----------



## Valwin (Jun 6, 2011)

halo4 at the end yet it was not able to save microsfot


----------



## smile72 (Jun 6, 2011)

Kinect sucks either way.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 6, 2011)

What else would I expect from gbatemp. Love you, haters.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 6, 2011)

g4 didnt even bother to air ms's e3 conference lol
from what ive heard, another lame conference


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 6, 2011)

@TwinRetro - You gave a great example of Kinect games this year and last year lol, come on guys be serious, it was a good overall conference, of course Sony and Nintendo will top it soon.

Rating 6/10 i.e Good


----------



## Sachka (Jun 6, 2011)

Lets put together the time we saw GOW3 + the time we saw HALO 4 
NOW lets put together the time it took us to watch the kid waving the hands to Elmo for kinect
WTF????!


----------



## Valwin (Jun 6, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> g4 didnt even bother to air ms's e3 conference lol
> from what ive heard, another lame conference




you have no idea i actually cry on how bad and boring it was


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't see why there's all the hate here actually. They had a pretty good conference IMHO. 2 Halo games, Gears of War 3, Fable 4, Forza 4, a shitload of Kinect minigames, new dashboard, ..... 
Solid.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 6, 2011)

Too much Kinect bullcrap, and nothing original.
I don't rate this well.


----------



## Xale (Jun 6, 2011)

Microsofts press conference was bs, all it was, was kinect and media based things. Kinect started as an option, but its starting to look like they are taking away the choice of it and making it needed, and at the same time they are trying to make the xbox into a media center instead of a gaming console.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 6, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I don't see why there's all the hate here actually. They had a pretty good conference IMHO. 2 Halo games, Gears of War 3, Fable 4, Forza 4, a shitload of Kinect minigames, new dashboard, .....
> Solid.




Exactly my sentiment. I'm kind of digging the Fable "shooter" and the new dashboard is slick as shit.


----------



## mightymage (Jun 6, 2011)

i liked star wars fable and the new inter face ddance central 2 looked cool i love the 1stone


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fanboys never appreciate other companies work. Fact.

I on the other hand liked the Conference, especially the Tomb Raider part!! Bang on! And Mass Effect 3, even though I don't own an Xbox 360 lol, I like to see what Nintendo's rivals are bringing out to keep the heated battle between MS Sony and Ninty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know I know MS doesn't come with all guns blazing, some day they will and then it'll be a proper market battle between the 3


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 6, 2011)

The halo's saved that IMO. Gears looked better than the last 2 (now with more lost planet) and cod looked more inspired thankfully. Can't wait for the kinect fad to blow over. I hope it never becomes the focus of any console ever.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought it was very nice. All the kinect stuff made me wish I used my 360 more. However I didn't like how majority of the games displayed were FPS and that they were sequels (so they didn't have anything original)


----------



## Ikki (Jun 6, 2011)

It's normal that the conference gets hate. 90% of the users here are mainly Nintendo users or straight up fanboys.

When the best thing shown in the conference was your generic shooter, people get bored.


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 6, 2011)

there was really nothing NEW

many of the game look like on rails type game
and
how well will the voice recognition work?
will you have to do training for to to work right?

and
MS had NO new HARDWARE
so
it was all about Kinect

so
Kinect=the new system for MS
NGP=a new system for Sony
project cafe=a new system Nintendo


----------



## Ravte (Jun 6, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> What else would I expect from gbatemp. Love you, haters.



Personal opinnions are personal lol. 
Imo the technology ain't at a suitable level for motion gaming compared to controller gaming, maybe I'm just an conservative old school-gamer but judging from the kinect sports video, Kinect still suffers from lag, from the Star Wars video an obvious lack of innovation due to game being forced to be railway/arcade-type swing-all-you-can - game. 
And as someone mentioned in Live stream 3 chat, who the hell would want to swing their arms around to mine rocks @ Minecraft.
Of course Kinect and other types of motion sensor controls are most often optional, but why would I want to play a pretty horribly controlled charracter doing sports when I can do precise actions in real life in real sports 
^ Just an example but it occured to me since I've been playing tennis pretty much lately, in real life you can control the power of your swing, not at the start, but right before the racket hits the ball, creating an illusion for your opponent that you're going for a hard swing at the back of the court or at the sides, but in a game like Kinect with this level of motion sensory, that simply isn't possible. 

Tldr; Imo Kinect and other motion sensor technology isn't at a suitable level to compete with controller gaming....YET. 

PS. And voice commands emphasize your language skills, favoring english speaking countries - fair or not?


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 6, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Last year: LOL KINECT SUCKS NO GAMES!!!
> This year: WAAAA TOO MUCH KINECT I HATE MS!!!
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


Actually last year I said: "Kinect sucks, it has some games which are taking up Microsoft's valuable airtime and I wish they would show more Metal Gear than this shit."

Oh and some if not most of the kinect gameplay was either badly lagging or pre recorded.

Can't blame them for shaking their money maker though. The casuals outnumber the regular gamers.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone think that the gun customization in Ghost Recon was freaking awesome?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Anyone think that the gun customization in Ghost Recon was freaking awesome?


Yes! That was the highlight of the conference for me!

EDIT: actually highlight is a bit of an overstatement. But it was still amazing


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 6, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was my highlight.



Spoiler


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

I for one am devastated that the new Fable, Fable: The Journey, is a Kinect exclusive rail-shooter... I have denounced my trust in Peter Monyleux, burned all of my Fable merchandise, and punched several holes in my wall that now need patching.

I'm so upset about it that I punched my dog...and now it needs to go to the vet. If only Peter would realize that nobody likes the kinect, and that rail-shooters are terrible games. I don't know if I can go back to real life now. We'll have to see.

I pretty much feel like I've been "raped". Like the bond between consumer and developer has been broken. The biggest tease ever. I don't know if I want to live in a world where Monyleux can just crush my dreams and everybody looks at it like it's some big joke.

Well it's not a joke. When I'm not eating or sleeping, or blogging about Fable, I am playing Fable. I have played for a combined time of 378 days, 17 hours, and 24 minutes. Please, somebody appease my soul by telling me that everything will be fine, and that Peter Monyleux is just gearing up for a better Fable.


----------



## yesjohn (Jun 6, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> I for one am devastated that the new Fable, Fable: The Journey, is a Kinect exclusive rail-shooter... I have denounced my trust in Peter Monyleux, burned all of my Fable merchandise, and punched several holes in my wall that now need patching.
> 
> I'm so upset about it that I punched my dog...and now it needs to go to the vet. If only Peter would realize that nobody likes the kinect, and that rail-shooters are terrible games. I don't know if I can go back to real life now. We'll have to see.
> 
> ...


You need to visit an asylum no offense


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> and that rail-shooters are terrible games


By that logic this next game will be on par with Fable 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would I need to go to an asylum! Just because I'm passionate about something you don't agree with? That's just sick. You seem to have an excessive fascination with babies, but I don't think you should go to an asylum.

I've messaged Peter Monyleux asking him why he has done this to us. When he messages me back, I will be sure to post it on my blog. This guy owes us an explanation...and me a repair service. Maybe if I blame the damage on a burglary, insurance will pay for it.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fable 3 was an amazing game, although not as entertaining as the first one. And it is not a rail-shooter. It is an action RPG.


----------



## AeroblitzR (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> I for one am devastated that the new Fable, Fable: The Journey, is a Kinect exclusive rail-shooter... I have denounced my trust in Peter Monyleux, burned all of my Fable merchandise, and punched several holes in my wall that now need patching.
> 
> I'm so upset about it that I punched my dog...and now it needs to go to the vet. If only Peter would realize that nobody likes the kinect, and that rail-shooters are terrible games. I don't know if I can go back to real life now. We'll have to see.
> 
> ...



drama queen...

dude, fable wasn't good since the first game.
kinect killed it, but it was almost dead to begin with.

All-and-all i think microsoft tanked.
the two halo games got me amped, gears was tight, forza = EPIC. 
but aside from that all they did was plug that terrible kinect and games that might end up better on ps3 anyway (like tomb raider)

And once again...NO FREE LIVE


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

AeroblitzR said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not being a drama queen...I'm just voicing my opinion, and just because I get upset about it, doesn't mean I am being overly dramatic. I feel like I've lost a family member. How would you feel if you lost a brother? Or a mother? Or father? You would be grieving just like I am now. It's a natural response.

Fable has been almost like a big brother to me since the first one. I don't think you gave the other two a chance. I am however happy that Minecraft is coming to 360. And Mass Effect 3 looks cool too. But they're no Fable...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you missed the point...


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I was just correcting you.


----------



## AeroblitzR (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> AeroblitzR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG, guy
if i lost my bro, it'd make me want to die...BUT a VIDEOGAME is NOWHERE near as important.
if you think fable is worth mourning like a fallen brother, you NEED to get a life.
i hate it when my fav games get bad iterations too, but you know what i do?
i get over it and wait for the next one, or just find a new game to play (there's plenty out there, chieften).

p.s. leave the dog out of it, lamer

p.p.s. not gonna post again regarding this matter, as this thread's about E3, not drama-queens (can't wait to see sony! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said it was Rail shooter.  I was saying that by the logic that Rail shooters were terrible (terrible being the key word) then Journeys would be on par with Fable 3 (which, IMO, is terrible).


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 6, 2011)

AeroblitzR said:
			
		

> p.p.s. not gonna post again regarding this matter, as this thread's about E3, not drama-queens (can't wait to see sony!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol those poor guys will talk about how they keep getting hacked. I'm waiting for the EA Conference to kick off, 6mins to go.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

AeroblitzR said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because you don't understand doesn't mean you can say what is important to me. Like for instance, if your brother died, I wouldn't care one bit. It would be of zero importance to me, but that doesn't mean that it wouldn't be important.

And I have a life. That life consists of playing and blogging about Fable. Just because it isn't your life doesn't mean it isn't a life. So, stay out of it. It's hard to get over it when you've spent nearly a decade playing a series. And that series was what drove you to wake up in the morning.

P.S. Don't tell me what to do with my dog.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> Just because you don't understand doesn't mean you can say what is important to me. Like for instance, if your brother died, I wouldn't care one bit. It would be of zero importance to me, but that doesn't mean that it wouldn't be important.
> 
> And I have a life. That life consists of playing and blogging about Fable. Just because it isn't your life doesn't mean it isn't a life. So, stay out of it. It's hard to get over it when you've spent nearly a decade playing a series. And that series was what drove you to wake up in the morning.
> 
> P.S. Don't tell me what to do with my dog.


Dude, you can't give a videogame that importance. It's not normal.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or healthy.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I do. And it is normal to me. Who defines normal anyway? What's accepted in society? Well I don't want to be any part of that "Utopia". I'll stick to what makes me happy...well used to, Fable. I will probably repurchase the stuff I burned, but I'm not sure yet.

I'm still too upset for this devastation. I can't stop crying.


----------



## rock7 (Jun 6, 2011)

the need for speed looks good


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now your going to far.

It's just a game. For every good series there's always a bad egg or two. You should "burn" all your stuff because they made a Fable railshooter. Your taking this way too far than it need to be.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't believe you actually believe him.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2011)

Microsoft failed at the start. LOL, "Please Reconnect Controller"


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I'm just going along with it. Of course I don't believe him.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I visit the gym regularly, am an average 165 pounds, can bench press 280 pounds, and I have finished the Boston marathon. So don't bring health into this. I even made a portable suitcase that can carry my 360 and an HDTV, so I can play Fable while I am running. It's actually quite impressive. I may have to take pics and post them later.

And I have a clean bill of health from a psychiatric test that I took a few months back. I just have different hobbies than you do, so you are upset. it's not my fault you don't appreciate anything.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 6, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Microsoft failed at the start. LOL, "Please Reconnect Controller"


That was nothing compared to the technical issues Zelda Skyward Sword had last year, lol.
And it was certainly nothing compared to the following show.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong usage.  Utopia means a perfect society.  Also, please stop.  I can tell you are trying to give these philosophical views, but you need to study philosophy more, because your philosophies are rather amateur and have a sense of exaggeration in them IMO.

Now can we please get back on topic.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you tell your psychiatric doctor that you burned Fable related stuff because you saw they made a Fable railshooter and then proceeded to punch holes in the wall?

I'm sure your bill would change drastically.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, what a relief. I thought you weren't trolling for a second.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dusk, just ignore him, or lest the thread be derailed into Oblivion.

Speaking of Oblivion, what's the news on Skyrim?


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should stop judging people for having a reason to live. You probably live for something, don't you? Everyone lives for something, and my reason happens to be Fable. If you don't like it, then tough cookies because you won't change what I don and do not like.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Comes out /11/11/11 and Spike tv had a gameplay demo. It looks awesome.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9hJMxw126A[/youtube]


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know, I just like going along with it.


and about Skyrim...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9hJMxw126A[/youtube]


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will tell her that when I go tomorrow.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oblivion has nothing on Fable. It's like comparing drinking gravy and water. And Fable is the water.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Crap we linked the same video LOL.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the term correctly because you all can not accept that there are other people out there who don't care what you think, and you want to pretend that these people don't exist, which is a Utopia. And I don't study, nor do I care for philosophy, so stop over analyzing everything when it's presented what it's for, right in your face.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 6, 2011)

Judging by the reactions, Microsoft must have failed hard


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 6, 2011)

LOLZ They just played the music from the Epic Fanmade Minecraft Trailer!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Kirby and Quietlyawesome, this is the first time I've been hyped about a 360 game in years


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Thanks Kirby and Quietlyawesome, this is the first time I've been hyped about a 360 game in years




I was like "300+ Hours of gameplay WTF!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 6, 2011)

Sims Social seems....strangely intriguing


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it looked awesome. That will be a definite buy for me.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Retard. (Bdacaney said) "Oblivion has nothing on Fable. It's like comparing drinking gravy and water. And Fable is the water. "


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't mean I don't like drinking gravy. There's always room on my plate for a good RPG.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 6, 2011)

Battlefield's Visuals look amazing!


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Battlefield's Visuals look amazing!


Eh, I've seen better. Like Fable 3.


----------



## Zalda (Jun 6, 2011)

those kinecht games like forza 4 and gow 3 and whatever, do they still support normal controls?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 6, 2011)

Zalda said:
			
		

> those kinecht games like forza 4 and gow 3 and whatever, do they still support normal controls?



Of course. I don't think GOW3 has it anyway. O_O


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wait wait did he just say in the end "We got the best game and best engine with no subscription fees for online gaming & services, it will be available for download for free at origin.com beginning October 25th"

Did he mean BF3 will be free for download or just the Origin store app? .-.











Battlefield 3 ScreenShots I took while watching LIVE


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm pinning this topic for now so everyone knows their info about the conference times.

I (or someone else) can unpin it when they're all done or when there's a big gap in between times.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

Zalda said:
			
		

> those kinecht games like forza 4 and gow 3 and whatever, do they still support normal controls?


I'm pretty sure those two do, but, unfortunately, Fable: The Journey doesn't.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 6, 2011)

i kinda liked ryse... although thts the only thing i saw from MS
am gonna watch ubi until assassin's creed then switch it off till tomo


----------



## AeroblitzR (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> Zalda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guy shut up, you r a loser.
i was trying to be cool, but you're being a retard, a troll, and a psychopath.
it's a g-damn videogame, fable sucks anyway (wtfs with being able to be evil, but all you get is a bald head, and cops chasing you out of town every 2 seconds)
you are the worst kind of person.
games are not family, they're not important at all, and to waste a decade playing, blogging, and living for just 1 GAME, of all things, is ludicris.
leave everyone alone here, we like battlefield, gow, halo, and all that good stuff. so go back under your bridge and let us discuss games like normal guys and gals.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2011)

AeroblitzR said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it odd that you only listed FPS'...


----------



## AeroblitzR (Jun 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> AeroblitzR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no real reason, chieften.
it's just me and my own preference...kinda forgot alot o' other games (been up since 9 am, can only really remember xbox conference)


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

AeroblitzR said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, pal. I'm glad that you are upset because, well, you deserve to be. You are probably angry with life while I am happy and more than content with mine. Does flaming people that are not the same as you make you feel better? Do you need to use profanity to get your point across. You are an immature young man, who doesn't even know what life is all about.

Life is what you make it, and I'm guessing you haven't made yours yet. Fable is mine, and will be until the day I die. And family is not limited to bloodline, it can be people that are around you, or your friends. In this case, the characters from Fable are my friends. My best friends, in fact. My family. And now that that family is dead, I feel lost. The only thing I feel is a hole where my heart should be.

I'm not bothering anyone here, you responded to me, and called me names. I never forced you to respond to my post. You did it all on your own. If anything, you're bothering me. But I'm not one to get upset over every piddly incident over the internet. At least I'll have people that remember my name when I die, fellow Fable fans, but will anyone remember yours? 

I never said I've never played any other game. I highly enjoy the Battlefield series, Halo, and all of this "good stuff" you speak of. Instead of going under a bridge, I'll go to my house, which I myself own, instead of my parents house. I would appreciate it if you would go back to your race car bed and play Monopoly, or whatever youngsters do these days.


----------



## Chanser (Jun 6, 2011)

Rayman Origins looks delicious.


----------



## strict9gs (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> AeroblitzR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya but its a fucking sweet car, my roommates were talking about getting me a cd player to put in it, or maybe a CB to talk to other car beds...........HA fucking classic!!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> I'm not bothering anyone here.


I beg to differ.  Now can we please stop the insults, the thread's going to get derailed again.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

Can we just talk about the E3 conferences now? You know, the actually topic?


Anyway, has anyone here ever been to E3? Is there anyone here right now at E3?


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

strict9gs said:
			
		

> Ya but its a fucking sweet car, my roommates were talking about getting me a cd player to put in it, or maybe a CB to talk to other car beds...........HA fucking classic!!


This guy got it.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> strict9gs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I think no one else here really cares.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Anyway, has anyone here ever been to E3? Is there anyone here right now at E3?


I wish, though I've never amassed the time to do so.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were back on topic until Captain Buzzkill decided to bring it back up again.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then don't reply to Captain Buzzkill


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, well doesn't that just ruin my entire afternoon. And here I thought everyone was agreeing with me.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about we just talk about e3? I don't think anyone really cares about all of this, it's just annoying them.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reply to everyone that reply's to me. It's polite to do so. Even you're showing your manners by doing it too. Thanks for doing your part.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about E3 all you want. Nobody is stopping you.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just.Stop.Talking.About.This.Talk.About.E3.


EDIT: You are stopping me with all this pointless crap.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 6, 2011)

While im not really a fan of the series, that FarCry3 trailer was epic as hell.

That insanity guy was creepy xD


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 6, 2011)

That insanity guy made me lol, when he came again and said the same damn thing.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I'm really not. You choose to respond to me. I'm excited about E3, so stop this so I can get opinions about it and share my own. If you don't stop, I will file a complaint with a Moderator.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For what? All I've done is tell you to stop talking about this. All you have to do is stop replying, but that doesn't seem to work.

So, have a nice day.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> That insanity guy made me lol, when he came again and said the same damn thing.



Same here XD. Didnt see that one coming


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone else getting 'We are currently experiencing network problems. Please try again later.' when you try to stream Ubisoft?


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can reply all day. It doesn't bother me one bit. I'm not the one who's upset about it. I just want to E3 it up on this thread. I will have a nice day! I might just have the most wonderful week possible if I can keep chatting with you. I kinda want to see the Sony keynote now though. That would make my day even better.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> I can reply all day. It doesn't bother me one bit. I'm not the one who's upset about it. I just want to E3 it up on this thread. I will have a nice day! I might just have the most wonderful week possible if I can keep chatting with you. I kinda want to see the Sony keynote now though. That would make my day even better.


Oh, trust me, it may not bother you, but it does bother other people.

But, like I said, have a nice day.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2011)

Ghost Recon Online looked pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fantastic to see it's free. Hopefully that turning invisible isn't going to happen too much. I'll hate that, I can tell you right now already.


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> bdacanay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care if it bothers anyone else. You may not think it, but you are annoying everyone else as much as I am. How many times are you going to repeat yourself about having a nice day? I can read, you know. I even told you how excellently my day was going.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone think Ghost in the Shell when hearing Ghost Recon?


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol, my friend in PSN chat kept typing "OMG GHOST IN THE SHELL!"


----------



## AeroblitzR (Jun 6, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Lol, my friend in PSN chat kept typing "OMG GHOST IN THE SHELL!"



ghost recon almost convinced me to get a kinect
that weapon customization thing was cool


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, it looks pretty cool. Though, i doubt ANYTHING could make me consider buying a Kinect....

Rayman earlier looked pretty awesome though, Ubisoft is doing much better than i had expected


----------



## bdacanay (Jun 6, 2011)

AeroblitzR said:
			
		

> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, that was the best customization I've seen. Is it only for Kinect, or is it going to be compatible with controllers too?


----------



## AeroblitzR (Jun 6, 2011)

bdacanay said:
			
		

> AeroblitzR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, i think...i mean, it's coming out for ps3 too if xbox is kinect only


----------



## Yu-Gi-Oh 100 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol if the best is what they already showed nintendo is going to clean up easy.


----------



## AeroblitzR (Jun 6, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
			
		

> Lol if the best is what they already showed nintendo is going to clean up easy.


hang on till sony gets up to bat.
ninty's gonna be a great show, though


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2011)

God, what a stupid conference, all those non-hardcore games. FFS, Dance Central, Your Shape, Raving Rabbids, Rocksmith, ....


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 6, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
			
		

> Lol if the best is what they already showed nintendo is going to clean up easy.



I was pretty sure that was damn near assured at this point, unless somehow the NGP owns the show (And there is no Project Cafe announcement)


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubisoft bored me to death, now I feel more sleepy, already 1:32am, bb guys


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 6, 2011)

Im fairly close to going to play some L.A Noire myself


----------



## AeroblitzR (Jun 6, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> God, what a stupid conference, all those non-hardcore games. FFS, Dance Central, Your Shape, Raving Rabbids, Rocksmith, ....



i didnt see ubisoft
dang...was assassins creed any good?/did they show anything else ?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 6, 2011)

Watching Jail on spike right now. pretty entertaining.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh finally something looking a bit more hardcore. 
Assassins Creed Revelations.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 6, 2011)

Jesus, Ezio is looking more badass than ever.

Cant wait for this game, never played Brotherhood, planning to get that soon.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2011)

AeroblitzR said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was the best of their presentation. The trailer looked like a film. 
Now they are showing their demo. I'm following here.

http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/e3-live.html


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, i actually thought it was Live Action for a second. Those were some insane graphics

Lolwtf? A 15th (or 16th, whatever


----------



## Nujui (Jun 6, 2011)

Assassin's Creed is looking awesome.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 6, 2011)

Meh. A new Ass Creed game.

Ubi was disappointing.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 6, 2011)

AC: Revelations is looking fucking awesome.
It's weird to see Ezio that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Also, the guy in the blue shirt was trying too hard.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo 4: OH NOEZ MILKING THE SERIES!
Ass. Creed: WOO! YAY! ASS CREED! 4TH IN THE SAME GEN!


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 6, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> AC: Revelations is looking fucking awesome.
> It's weird to see Ezio that way
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldnt be surprised if he turned into a mini-meme xD. E3 tends to spawn a ton of those


LOL at G4. Blair Herter just asked one of the Ubisoft employee's "How many situps can Mr. Caffiene do before he has an aneurism"


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Halo 4: OH NOEZ MILKING THE SERIES!
> Ass. Creed: WOO! YAY! ASS CREED! 4TH IN THE SAME GEN!



AGREED. A ****ING LOT AGREED.


----------



## Chanser (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony fashionably late as usual.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony Time! 

Let the lulz ensue

Also, im gonna rage if the NGP is called Vita


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony is delayed because it's has been hacked again


----------



## Chanser (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.nowlive.com/ms/sonyplaystatione3

3 cameras to pick.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

Ugh, looks like they are gonna make us wait until the end of the show for the NGP


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

First up, Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Ugh, looks like they are gonna make us wait until the end of the show for the NGP


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

Well Uncharted is looking as epic as always. Also, lol at the Grenade Tag kill.

And lolwut? A subway product placement


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait for the Ico and SotC HD Collection.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

Finally! Confirmed Ico and Shadow of the Collosus bundle in September 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (Along with remastered GoW PSP games).

Heres to hoping for an announcement on the rest of the remastered PSP game collection


Holy hell, that PS3D TV looks awesome. Scratch that, 499$? Damn Sony, im gonna have to consider that


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Ugh...2K games?  I'm coming, Persona.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2011)

That one reporter out there was REALLY excited for a 3D Sony TV


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

Kobe Bryant was so payed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tbh Idt he really like it, that what I'm saying.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just turned it on right now.  What did I miss?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 7, 2011)

Wouldn't games need to be programmed to take advantage of the TV to have 2 full-screen displays in that fashion, or is that something that is handled by the PS3 itself kinda like how it does with 3D?


----------



## hunter291 (Jun 7, 2011)

No, he wasn't payed. The game is simply far to realistic *kobeface"


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Wouldn't games need to be programmed to take advantage of the TV to have 2 full-screen displays in that fashion, or is that something that is handled by the PS3 itself kinda like how it does with 3D?



Probally PS3 only (And pre-designed or something). Either way, its a pretty awesome concept. Gonna keep my eye out on deals for it when it gets closer to release.

As far as announcements go....meh


----------



## Yu-Gi-Oh 100 (Jun 7, 2011)

So far sony's conference is superior to Microsoft's this year and last year, but uncharted must be their only game now although it's really nothing special really.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I just turned it on right now.  What did I miss?


2K12 (ugh), the 3D TV, and Uncharted 3.

Anyway, I can tell this "Medieval Moves" will be mediocre at best.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Anyway, I can tell this "Medieval Moves" will be mediocre at best.


lol at the name
"hey dude!, lets make a medieval game for sony move!... lets name it... mmmm... medieval moves"


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 7, 2011)

InFamous 2 looks nice.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Starhawk = Transformers + Mechassault

EDIT: HOLY CRAP A NEW SLY COOPER TITLE!


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> InFamous 2 looks nice.



This. Wish Gamestop was having a midnight opening =/. Now i gotta wake up at 10AM so i can get my copy before the Nintendo Conference, THEN i cant even play it until mid day


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Wait...what game is this?  I was moving E3 from my computer to my TV, so I missed a bit.

EDIT: Oh, nevermind.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Wait...what game is this?  I was moving E3 from my computer to my TV, so I missed a bit.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, nevermind.


Dust I believe. Why another shooter? *sigh* 

SLY COOPER!

edit: I see...


----------



## oxenh (Jun 7, 2011)

i recently started to view the sony conference, they already show the ngp?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2011)

oxenh said:
			
		

> i recently started to view the sony conference, they already show the ngp?


Nope.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

oxenh said:
			
		

> i recently started to view the sony conference, they already show the ngp?


Nope.

EDIT: Ninja'd

That's the second time they've directly referred to the NGP...they're really trying to build up to the name reveal.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2011)

Love how Sony thinks everyone's going to get a PS3 and the Move


----------



## oxenh (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> oxenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks 
they still continue with the ps3 blablabla...


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

So, we're getting a 3rd person star trek shooter...looks good actually.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow...that Star Trek game...looks...awful.  Just awful.

SSX!  It's so nostalgic!  I remember when I would play SSX on the PS2 and SSX Tricky for the Gamecube.  It's one of the only sports games I actually like.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Wow...that Star Trek game...looks...awful.  Just awful.
> 
> SSX!  It's so nostalgic!  I remember when I would play SSX on the PS2 and SSX Tricky for the Gamecube.  It's one of the only sports games I actually like.


It doesn't look that bad compared to all the other Star Trek games.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Playstation Suite!? Umm...


			
				KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never played a Star Trek game, I don't like Star Trek.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

Finally the NGP....

And it's officially PSVita


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

And the NGP is...the PS Vita!!!!???

NOOOOO!


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

PS Vita >


----------



## oxenh (Jun 7, 2011)

so the real npg name is actualy psvita..

Edit: a bit late XD


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, you have to have AT&T now? Verizon better be included, or im sticking to my 3DS


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 7, 2011)

Exclusive with......AT&T.....


----------



## RoMee (Jun 7, 2011)

damn no price for the vita yet


----------



## NSRSM (Jun 7, 2011)

Let's hope it doesn't become a PS Mortis.  In other words a PS Death.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

NSRSM said:
			
		

> Let's hope it doesn't become a PS Mortis.  In other words a PS Death.



They might have screwed the pooch with AT&T, unless they end up announcing other carriers later. (And i love how the crowd boo'd AT&T). Seems dumb, ESPECIALLY considering the Xperia Play just came out on Verizon


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

oxenh said:
			
		

> so the real npg name is actualy psvita..
> 
> Edit: a bit late XD


Well, quite disappointing...


----------



## pkl2007 (Jun 7, 2011)

damn cant't see their job description stupid headlines.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a little worried about the touch melee...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2011)

pkl2007 said:
			
		

> damn cant't see their job description stupid headlines.


Use the official stream.
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/06/06/...onference-live/


----------



## oxenh (Jun 7, 2011)

uncharted looks amazing, i always love the nintendo stuff, but well i thinks i purchage bolth hand held ...
again XD


----------



## pkl2007 (Jun 7, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> pkl2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can't won't load for me


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, seeing as this is called the Vita. I pray Project Cafe isnt the Beem


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 7, 2011)

NGP could be a PS3 controller?


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

Also, lol at the Dust announcer. Dude must have ran laps before he came on stage xD


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 7, 2011)

What did they say about the NGP yet?  I missed a lot was eating since 9


----------



## pkl2007 (Jun 7, 2011)

lol he was going to say crap


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 7, 2011)

pkl2007 said:
			
		

> lol he was going to say crap



Same here, lol.


----------



## Da Mafia (Jun 7, 2011)

$249 for WiFi only version.


----------



## Varia (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow... $250 for wifi version and $300 for 3G.
Nintndo's going to have a hard time competing this time!


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn Sony, they went from meh, to woah. 

I gotta get an PSVita now


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

WHAT!!!! Did I hear right? Tekken vs SF!


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok now I want a PS3, Vita, and 3DS.


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to be buying myself a PS Vita.

Damn I need more money


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is the 3G free for use?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

$250 for wifi, $300 for 3G.  That's not bad.


----------



## RoMee (Jun 7, 2011)

$249 for wifi model
$299 for 3g

I'm getting a 3g/wifi model.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright, I'm impressed. Especially with that price range.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL "I was willing to bust out that Ridge Racer line, but i love my job too much"


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 7, 2011)

its alot cheaper than rumors started at it was rumored to be $499.99 at first.  i may get it when i get the money and when it gets here i think its alright


----------



## CCNaru (Jun 7, 2011)

3g free for AT&T users.

Fuck'em I was about to drop AT&T service for Verizon and ;_;


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it over?


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 7, 2011)

I would assume they're making a loss on each psvita sold, like they do/did with the ps3.

Smart move if true, allows them to really compete the 3ds.


----------



## oxenh (Jun 7, 2011)

well , i was expecting less from sony
so now i will buy bolth handhed definily XD
and this time nintendo will have a hard time 
i hope that nintendo conference show us some surprises


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 7, 2011)

The Vita sounds much better then the 3DS.  And I can't wait to see what they will announce tomorrow in Nintendo's E3.  But I promise I will never buy another Nintendo home console again.


----------



## CCNaru (Jun 7, 2011)

Kinda disappointed on 3DS here as well. Couldn't say Wii was a keeper either... I bought one but I've returned it quick. They'll develop but right now... nope. I actually may stay with PC, or even back to PS3 if there's some PSN security. Also no price drops :


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

Does psv got video out?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Does psv got video out?


Probably. How else did they do their conference?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like the 3DS is officially screwed.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

3DS will probally just price drop, and all the people trolling ([email protected]), will lose any sort of argument.

I couldnt really less either way. I love my 3DS, and i didnt even pay for it. (Financial Aid ftw)


----------



## Yu-Gi-Oh 100 (Jun 7, 2011)

$250 Not good news for 3ds, and it has top of the line tech. Why the hell did they price the 3ds at $250? i bet after this they wont do that again.

"WHAT!!!! Did I hear right? Tekken vs SF!"

now you know why capcom cut support for the 3ds, and the wii.


----------



## oxenh (Jun 7, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> 3DS will probally just price drop, and all the people trolling ([email protected]), will lose any sort of argument.
> 
> I couldnt really less either way. I love my 3DS, and i didnt even pay for it. (Financial Aid ftw)



you are a lucky one, for me i have to work hard to gain the money


----------



## CCNaru (Jun 7, 2011)

Did Sony announce the PS Vita release date yet?







I mean beta. Beta, right? second rate?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

The problem is, Nintendo priced it to profit. Sony will likely be selling every Vita at a loss.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

Definitely gonna be working my ass off for the holiday seasons. Just got lucky and got a large sum of extra money for some reason (Despite only having 3 classes)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

It's funny. I was on the fence to get the 3DS at $250....but the Vita, with the Feature list, graphics, and top notch games already lined up, It seems like my $250 will be MUCH better spent on the Vita...shitty name or no.


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> It's funny. I was on the fence to get the 3DS at $250....but the Vita, with the Feature list, graphics, and top notch games already lined up, It seems like my $250 will be MUCH better spent on the Vita...shitty name or no.



Quick look around the forum and it seems most others have a similar opinion, as do I.

Must admit I was surprised, my guess was $300 for the wifi only model, $250 is amazing considering the specs, Sony must be making quite the loss on each unit sold.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess its all about the preference of games. I mean personally, im getting the Vita (And i already have a 3DS).

But if i could only have one or the other, i'd probally go with the 3DS, because i KNOW that they are always going to have an pretty good release list. (Considering how many publishers they have behind them).

I mean....look at the PSP, theres like barely 5 or so confirmed/dated games for the rest of the year currently. (Which makes me sad, seeing as Japan got so many awesome games that never got translated)

Sony has been pretty meh with its handhelds so far (With pretty big dry seasons).


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 7, 2011)

My friend is saying they announced a PS3 bundle for $150 is this true?

EDIT: nvm he lied.


----------



## NSRSM (Jun 7, 2011)

What time will Nintendo's Conference start?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2011)

NSRSM said:
			
		

> What time will Nintendo's Conference start?



Check the Nintendo spoiler in the first post.


----------



## NSRSM (Jun 7, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> NSRSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks.  So sometime in the afternoon.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## RodrigoCamilo (Jun 7, 2011)

I LMAO when the guy presenting the ruin game on the vita said that it was for the pc hahaha. BTW I really liked the stuff sony presented for vita, but since i'm a biggggg zelda fan, i already bought the 3ds, and i don't have any regrets.


----------



## alivecrim (Jun 7, 2011)

del!


----------



## AeroblitzR (Jun 7, 2011)

sold on vita! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




now to sell my blood/stuff/soul to get one (im broke, [censored] im broke!)


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 7, 2011)

I won't have the time to watch the Nintendo Press Conference on live stream. Does anyone know where I will be able to watch / download it after the conference ended?


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 7, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> I won't have the time to watch the Nintendo Press Conference on live stream. Does anyone know where I will be able to watch / download it after the conference ended?


I watched the Sony one in full here this morning. 
http://www.g4tv.com/videos/53264/sony-e3-2...nference-video/
They are streaming the Nintendo one live at 18.00 German time today so I expect that will be available later as well.

EDIT
Here is the page they have reserved for the Nintendo video
http://www.g4tv.com/e3-2011/press-conferences/Nintendo/96/


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am so looking forward to the big N show!
Sony blew away the others, with the... well.. PSV price lol!


----------



## Nirraic (Jun 7, 2011)

damn Nintendo your conference is on at 1 am my time , I have classes tomorrow T_T


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

PS Vita for $249? Damn it!!

But I'm still for the 3DS. Probably will get one later down the line.


----------



## Langin (Jun 7, 2011)

How long does it take before the E3 of Nintendo is ended? I go right after the conference to get a new 3DS


----------



## heartgold (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck! Nintendo in less than 5 hours! I'm getting excited like a little kid lol


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> How long does it take before the E3 of Nintendo is ended? I go right after the conference to get a new 3DS


usually between 1-2 hours. and congratz on new 3ds


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Fuck! Nintendo in less than 5 hours! I'm getting excited like a little kid lol



You're not the only one. Can't wait for it to begin!!


----------



## Charon (Jun 7, 2011)

I have to say that for the first time that I watch an E3 I felt disgusted about what I've seen.
80% was stuff about shooting and killing.
Maybe I just looked at it differently the past years or did anyone feel the same?

Makes me wonder where the world is going if entertainment in this society is only fun when it's shit like that.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jun 7, 2011)

marjan1337 said:
			
		

> I have to say that for the first time that I watch an E3 I felt disgusted about what I've seen.
> 80% was stuff about shooting and killing.
> Maybe I just looked at it differently the past years or did anyone feel the same?
> 
> Makes me wonder where the world is going if entertainment in this society is only fun when it's shit like that.


Agreed.
I stopped watching the Microsoft stream after the first thing they showed was MW3.

EDIT: There's nothing wrong with the COD franchise, I'm just saying that there are too many games that are the same thing;  Shoot to kill. Death, death, kill, violence, death, kill.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

2 MORE EFFING HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jun 7, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> 2 MORE EFFING HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!


And It's midnight here


----------



## heartgold (Jun 7, 2011)

Just a little longer to go people


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm going to miss it. :/ Got to go somewhere.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just a little more!! Need to stay awake!!


----------



## KrimsoN111 (Jun 7, 2011)

Really amped on nintendo conference today, hope they rock it!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Less than 5 minutes until Nintendo streams.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Less than 5 minutes until Nintendo streams.


um... you do mean 51 minutes right?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, G4 lied to me.  The 5 minutes was apparently 5 minutes until something else.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one made me lol so hard.


----------



## KrimsoN111 (Jun 7, 2011)

Too long...hey, so how do you guys predict nintendo will do? scale of 1-10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd say sony was about 7 or 8.
microsoft bit, hard. 4


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 7, 2011)

KrimsoN111 said:
			
		

> Too long...hey, so how do you guys predict nintendo will do? scale of 1-10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with microsoft but Sony got like an 8.5 atleast everyone was blown away by the Vita.
Id say they either get a 6 or a 9


----------



## Varia (Jun 7, 2011)

It'll be good as long as they don't focus all the attention to the Wii and DS, and don't leave only 10 minuets for project cafe and 3DS (like they did last year for the 3DS...).


----------



## nico445 (Jun 7, 2011)

is there somewhere i can see the entire live streams back? missed microsoft and sony :\


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Microsoft 5
Sony 8
Nintendo: Possibly 8 or 9


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

Microsoft: 5.5
Sony: 8.5
Nintendo: ?


----------



## KrimsoN111 (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah, I'm going with 8 over 7. the only reason it's not 8.5 or even 9 is because I've seen a lot of the stuff they showed before, other then that they killed it.
i really want to see a true-blue super-console from nintendo with HD, online and what-not. with that and plenty of 3DS titles I'd give them about a 8 or 9.


----------



## brihan00 (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is what MS's conference was in a nutshell:





Way to sell it bro!


----------



## pistone (Jun 7, 2011)

yes psv presentation was cool
but i cant understand why the same people that priced 3ds to hight priced the psv cheap ?
what ever ,now lets hope on something like tatsunoko vs capcom for the 3ds


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 7, 2011)

For me:

-Microsoft: 5,5/10 - Kind of pretty disappointing over all, since they didn`t manage to have a healthy balance between KINECT, media and games!

-Sony: 7/10 - The VITA price saved the conference for me... As a PS3 owner though I am *very* disappointed!!! Too long for no reason as well.

-Nintendo: ??/10 - I hope they can do as good as they did the last two years.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 7, 2011)

19mins left!! Please do not disappoint us Nintendo, last hope of saving the face of E3 2011.


----------



## KrimsoN111 (Jun 7, 2011)

Owning all 3 consoles currently, i always hope all 3 do good...microsoft blew, and sony wasn't new(HA! rhyme) and in 13 minutes we'll see what's going on with nintendo.
overall i love nintendo games because their always fun and they don't seem to conform to the whole shooter-centric online thing.(nothing against online)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

Vita: Go on, touch it, kid!
Gamer: I don't want to touch it.
Vita: You took the candy, kid! Touch it!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 7, 2011)

KrimsoN111 said:
			
		

> Owning all 3 consoles currently, i always hope all 3 do good...microsoft blew, and sony wasn't new(HA! rhyme) and in 13 minutes we'll see what's going on with nintendo.
> overall i love nintendo games because their always fun and they don't seem to conform to the whole shooter-centric online thing.(nothing against online)


Yep I agree with the shooter part, there were just too many FPS announcements -_-

Please Nintendo do it great and reach out for that "hat-trick trophy".


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 7, 2011)

KrimsoN111 said:
			
		

> yeah, I'm going with 8 over 7. the only reason it's not 8.5 or even 9 is because I've seen a lot of the stuff they showed before, other then that they killed it.
> i really want to see a true-blue super-console from nintendo with HD, online and what-not. with that and plenty of 3DS titles I'd give them about a 8 or 9.


Might be because I missed the last two Sony E3 conferences.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 7, 2011)

My Body Is Ready. 3mins left!


----------



## heartgold (Jun 7, 2011)

Phew I made it with 2 mins to go, just got back from outside!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 7, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Phew I made with 2 mins to go, just got back from outside!


Good good, now let's take a seat in the audience and enjoy the conference


----------



## heartgold (Jun 7, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha yeah, can't wait to see.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> My Body Is Ready. 3mins left!


Reggie...God, I hate that man.  I think he's the Geoff Keighley of Nintendo, except not nearly as much of a dick.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

last 30 seconds!
My BODY IS READY!!
bring it on!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

just refreshed the website

enter month and year then player loads


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Its starting!!

Come on Nintendo!!


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

me too. I entered 1 1989


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

cmon

shaking


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

err?? Nintendo screen


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Have fun guys.
Lets see the console design! PLEASE DONT BE LIKE A CIGERRATE LIGHTER!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

brb gotta go on stage guys


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

It's 12 midnight here already...
Should I watch it all night long?


----------



## heartgold (Jun 7, 2011)

hmm anytime soon now


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

GAH!  the G4 guys keep talking!  Has it started yet?


----------



## geenlung (Jun 7, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> It's 12 midnight here already...
> Should I watch it all night long?



I heard it was 2h long. Do you have work/school tomorrow?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont want to see too much from the Wii please. 
Please dont waste my time lol.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have 100 pairs of pants ready.

I think that is still not enough for what I'm about to see.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 7, 2011)

It's on!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> It's on!!!!


I am getting negative countdown.
Hasnt started yet lol.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> It's on!!!!


O_O  The G4 guys are still talking O_O


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

LIVE!
We also want price for CAFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

ALREADY NOSTALGIC!!!! LOL
EPIC


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Starting with Skyward Sword, are we?


----------



## heartgold (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> LIVE!
> We also want price for CAFE
> 
> 
> ...


sikkkk blud


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Probably just summarising?
Man, will be here later. Cant miss out anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 7, 2011)

Arrrrrrrrrgh g4 let me watch sony's but blocks me from nintendo because I'm not in the USA. Help!


----------



## RoMee (Jun 7, 2011)

lol..they're using a live orchestra


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have already wasted 5 pairs of pants.

So far, everything looks good.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> lol..they're using a live orchestra


Loving it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Already best way to start the E3 so far haha.

@heartgold
blud get on MSN lol. do you appear off or something?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, OoT 3D looks pretty good.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Shit, the translator should let him finish -.-
I cant undershit shit.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Arrrrrrrrrgh g4 let me watch sony's but blocks me from nintendo because I'm not in the USA. Help!


Try another stream?
Like http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/nintendo-e3/


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

no reggie!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Loving Mr. Miyamoto and the orchestra right now!!

Amazing!!


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 7, 2011)

I love this... I really have to go to VGL!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Woah, that was a little close to catastrophe there.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

OMG!
Is the english speaking guy realizing that hes fucking it up.
OMG! what a mess :/


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

ZELDA TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Link's Awakening today...not a bad start at all!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Woohoo!  Link's Awakening today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  Link's Awakening today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE!?
for free or to buy on the e-shop?
This is fucking up, i am not understanding much -.0


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 7, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I had tried that already but I couldn't get it to load for ages then it lagged so I used this one 
http://e3.nintendo.com/ Thanks for taking the time to post the link I didn't want to miss anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm in love with the Japanese fella. The orchestra is coool!


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 7, 2011)

Four Swords free download


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

more zelda DSi stuff works on 3ds right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





WANT THAT REMOTE


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

zelda 4 swords, free download for the 3DS?or for the wii?


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

four swords for free? nice!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said it's coming out on the e-shop, probably for $4

Also, free 4 Swords on the DSi


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Four Swords free download


YES! DSi xD!
So we are getting Link's Awakening for free on the e-shop?
I didnt quite catch that.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Skyward Sword gold remote.

Wow!!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope you have to buy tonight


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cheers.
I already fucking hate the translator.
PLEASE DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 thought it was free for the eshop.. 

stupid english translator!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay I have headache now.
Any way to report them that they are fucking this up.
FUCKING TRANSLATOR!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Okay I have headache now.
> Any way to report them that they are fucking this up.
> FUCKING TRANSLATOR!



ok gimme a tick will tell him shortly hes terrrible


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay he's gone!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bring out the new console already!!

We all have been dying for it!!!


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

ChaosZero816 said:
			
		

> Bring out the new console already!!
> 
> We all have been dying for it!!!


here comes SATORU!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, love his accent haha.
Better than the mix up japanese-english!


----------



## Lushay (Jun 7, 2011)

Four swords for free? ;-; Did anyone hear when that's happening?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Nevermind.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think its time!!!

My body is ready!!


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

the wii 2 is gonna be square?


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn it Satoru!!!

I wasted another pair of pants!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope, end of the show, they said at the beginning it would be at the end.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Iwata: We are going to....give the details of this new platform...a little later this morning.
Crowd: AAAAAAAW.

lol.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

wow nice screens!! its a transformer!!


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Great set.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

YES LUIGIS MANSION FOR 3DS!!!


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY SHIT LUIGI'S MANSION 3DS


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll just have to settle with 3DS goodies for now.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wiiigii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for 3ds


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Luigi's Mansion!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Iwata: We are going to....give the details of this new platform...a little later this morning.
> Crowd: AAAAAAAW.
> 
> lol.


HAHA YEAH!
I wanted to watch CAFE!
Wii, DS is none of my interest -.-


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 7, 2011)

YES, Luigis Mansion!!!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie is on!!

YES!!


----------



## heartgold (Jun 7, 2011)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> YES, Luigis Mansion!!!


yess!


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

ANd here comes reggie!


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jun 7, 2011)

Luigi's Mansion and Starfox! Ooooh God! And the SMB3 suit! Woooho!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Ugh...Reggie...


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mario Kart looks badass


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol @ mario kart engine sounds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Posts merged*

flying kartS?!??!!?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

MARIO KART!
YAY!
(graphics hasnt improved -.- lol)


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Almost same old mario kart...with some pilotwings and custom karts thrown in lol. Graphics look pretty bad...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Almost same old mario kart...with some pilotwings and custom karts thrown in lol. Graphics look pretty bad...


Yeah.. and people were looking so forward to this -.-


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

Mario Kart better than ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Graphics, gameplay (flying fucking cars), kart customization?

I'm all over that.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL imagine doing a barrel role with the 3DS gyro XD


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

HAHA the face reactions!
"sex face" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Star fox looks good


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

After Summer release...


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Also online looks really good for fox!


----------



## Xuio (Jun 7, 2011)

Nothing special so far...

edit: except new mario


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Again, the graphics look the same -.-
:nay3ds:


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Mario looks SHWEET!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Super Mario 3DS featuring the Tanooki Suit??

Nostalgia!!


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

wow kid icarus looks amazing


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright, Kid Icarus looks good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh shit kid icarus online looks really good! but gameplay itsef a bit iffy...


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Kid Icarus..

Just wow


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

and it haas ar!!


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

Kid Icarus multiplayer will be fun as fuck.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

AR cards killed it.... >_


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

WANT IT NOW!
The AR cards were cooool!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Kid Icarus looks better than expected.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

AR pokemon cards hehe


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

LUIGI 2. Not a remake!?! BOUT TIME!


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

oh so luigis mansion gaonna be a sequel,
YAY!Q


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

HAHA hes got his vacuum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!
This actually looks fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Luigi's Mansion 2!!

Finally the sequel comes out!!!


----------



## RoMee (Jun 7, 2011)

The first luigi's mansion was pretty fun
my son is gonna love this


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> WANT IT NOW!
> *The AR cards were cooool!*


Totally! Oh God Luigi's Mansion 2, do want!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

lol reggie must be reading this on the fly


more than 1 mansion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hes gona be laoded


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Time for the 3rd party goodies!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

More than 1 mansion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Ace Combat 3D looks like HAWX!


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Third party support looks so so POOR. Only 1 or 2 that look decent.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tekken 3D!!

Awesome!!!!


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah! We'll get demos for retail games!


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

Multiple mansions for LM 2 sweet.

And Tekken 3D


Man.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

We want Pokemon RBY with WiFi! xD


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

"Starting with" GB and GBC?  I hope that wording was meant to be structured that way.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> "Starting with" GB and GBC?  I hope that wording was meant to be structured that way.


you don't want gba games?


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

I bet 60% of the people there got their hopes up for a new game when he announced the Pokédex




			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> "Starting with" GB and GBC?  I hope that wording was meant to be structured that way.


They won't end it there. They just can't.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think its time!! again!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

they are talking too much -.-
Sony didnt talk that much lol.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii...U...

-________-


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

WII u?


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU I love it!!!!!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U...


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U??

Really?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU LOL!
WTF man... hahahha!
Are they gonna change this last minute?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, better than "Stream" or "Beem".


----------



## RoMee (Jun 7, 2011)

I prefer Wii 2

awesome controller


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U up to


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Ridiculous name. Seriously. The controller is nice but...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, not liking the controllers mapping -.-


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU?

WHAT

WHAT THE

WHAT THE FUCK

That's worse than Beem.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo are trying to kill their own handheld market?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Its just as small as the Wii!?


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

The ideas are pretty ingenious though. So many negatives yet so many positives.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

The controller look efficient.

Damn.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

stunning graphics


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jun 7, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Nintendo are trying to kill their own handheld market?


This. I feel ripped off... for some awkward reason I don't like the streaming-thing.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is that just an addon for the Wii?
I am confused!


----------



## Xuio (Jun 7, 2011)

It's so stupid that it hurts. What's the point...


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

6.2 inch screens


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like it's going to be awesome.

But the controller is ugly as fuck and going to cost more kidneys than the iPad 2


----------



## boombox (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Is that just an addon for the Wii?
> I am confused!



Me too, guess we'll find out..just completely stupid imo..too big and clunky..might as well use the 3DS..here comes the explaniation >_


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm getting the feeling that Wii U isn't the "New home console"...


----------



## boombox (Jun 7, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Looks like it's going to be awesome.
> 
> But the controller is ugly as fuck and going to cost more kidneys than the iPad 2



lmao


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Completely mixed reactions to the Wii-U. 

I just dont know. I feel like Nintendo will now be COMPETING with themselves. It just doesnt make sense from a marketing point of view.

It's a brilliant idea but they need to handle this really delicately or both their platforms will flop really badly.

Also for long gaming sessions how can people be expected to hold a controller so awkwardly mapped and shaped?


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

a handheld home console?


----------



## Zorua (Jun 7, 2011)

Damnit. So it's just a controller? No new hardware? What about all those rumors?


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Is this thing an addon? I see a Wii in the background...


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm confused.

Is the new console just that controller?


----------



## boombox (Jun 7, 2011)

So there actually isn't a new _CONSOLE?_?...just this ridiculous Ipad style controller


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

He is taking too long to explain -.-


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

It's simply a Nintendo tablet, I don't think it's the next generation console.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's an add on now.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's an add on now.


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

FUCK man.
Show us the new console if there is one -.-

So confusing!


----------



## VLinh (Jun 7, 2011)

Another new Zelda perhaps? Looks pretty nice

Too bad it isn't gamecube compatible =(


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 7, 2011)

...
My body was sooo ready


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> NiGHtS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But IGN have just reported it as a console. 

but it's IGN.

SCRATCH THAT. miyamoto just called it 'Wii U console'


----------



## Xuio (Jun 7, 2011)

Someone should tell them, there are tablets and smartphones in shops for quite a long time already.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

SMASH BROS!?!


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

SMASH BROS FOR BOTH 3DS AND WIIU

FUCK YES


YES


FUCK YES


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jun 7, 2011)

on both?!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...well...

SUPER SMASH BROS!


----------



## heartgold (Jun 7, 2011)

omggg fuckkk


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Smash Bros for both consoles??

YES!!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 7, 2011)

SMASH BROS.?
I came.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

THIS E3 IS KILLING ME!:?!!!!!!!


----------



## VLinh (Jun 7, 2011)

Hope the character roster is tripled XD


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Smash bros.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But that's all they said. LITERALLY. -_-


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

F graphics...


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Graphics....rival PS3. But I'm not so sure abut surpassing it...


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Son of a...

Now I'm confused.


----------



## Lushay (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy crap. SSB for 3DS... my heart. ARGH


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

new super mario bros mii :|


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

Is that awesome graphics I see? In a Nintendo system?

I can't wait to see Zelda look that good.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Pirate arrows?  Why is GBAtemp on the Wii U?


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo need to hire someone to make up good names.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

lol lego gta!


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Lego city stories.

WTF.

-_-


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, someone tell me whats happening?

WiiU a new console or just a controller -.-?


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

1st title is Lego?

Meh.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

MFW _*the*_ announced game for Wii U is a Lego game: ._.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Open World Lego game...sounds interesting.  It has alot of potential, but it'll probably be mediocre.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Guys its a console that looks ALOT like the Wii.
*
http://uk.wii.ign.com/articles/117/1173491p1.html

Answers all confusions


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 7, 2011)

Grand Theft Lego...
Wtf?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Guys its a console that looks ALOT like the Wii.
> 
> http://uk.wii.ign.com/articles/117/1173491p1.html
> 
> Answers all confusions


Oh, OK then.  I'm satisfied


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 7, 2011)

wow nintendo you;re hyping me up agaiin


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Games looks badass.

The line-up is wow. Nintendo has succeeded in my book.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

PRICE! PRICE! PRICE!


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

FINALLY

An end to the fucking exclusivity


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

NOW WE ARE TALKING!
This looks fucking badass!


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jun 7, 2011)

ALIENS: COLONIAL MARINES!! YES!


----------



## boombox (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> NiGHtS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh ok! thanks for clearing that up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



looks rather Xbox'y
Wonder how much that ridic tablet controller is gonna cost..i guess they'll announce it at the end...


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tekken??

YES!! Another pair of pants is needed.


----------



## Zorua (Jun 7, 2011)

Ahh Im thoroughly confused.
Where the fuck is the new console?
Or is 'Wiiu' the new console?


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

EXCELLENT 3rd party support.


----------



## RoMee (Jun 7, 2011)

wow, ninja gaiden on wii


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Ahh Im thoroughly confused.
> Where the fuck is the new console?
> Or is 'Wiiu' the new console?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeroneo (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't... I don't get what the WiiU is. Is it a new controller, addon or a new console?

Oh...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

EYEGASM!
This is looking fucking good!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow. I did not expect to be excited about this.

It's Mass Effect, I know it.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> EXCELLENT 3rd party support.



Nintendo has delivered marvelously.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok people need to stop asking lol.




			
				NiGHtS said:
			
		

> *Guys its a console that looks ALOT like the Wii.
> *
> http://uk.wii.ign.com/articles/117/1173491p1.html
> 
> Answers all confusions


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

Might as well cut E3 right now.

Nintendo wins


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am not liking the Controllers mapping. It looks pretty uncomfortable lol.

I guess they are not showing the console, because it looks the same as the Wii.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo wins


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Might as well cut E3 right now.
> 
> Nintendo wins




Not yet.

PRICE.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I am not liking the Controllers mapping. It looks pretty uncomfortable lol.
> 
> I guess they are not showing the console, because it looks the same as the Wii.


I wish they'd at least move the Control Sticks.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah bro, i cant get the idea how to play shooters with that controller o.O.

but HARDCORE STUFF!!!


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

That's the controller?


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess the uncomfortable placed analogs are a excuse to sell zappers.


----------



## VLinh (Jun 7, 2011)

battlefield 3 on Wii-U WTF? awesome


----------



## AeroblitzR (Jun 7, 2011)

i was kinda confused/scared....it's hd, right???
i was watching from lo-def gamespot stream, so has anyone seen sum nice footage???


----------



## Jaems (Jun 7, 2011)

The controller looks interesting, but as for actual WiiU games, they didn't show anything new.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy shit..
I really hope we can use the classic controller -.-
That thing looks uglier than iPad.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

AeroblitzR said:
			
		

> i was kinda confused/scared....it's hd, right???
> i was watching from lo-def gamespot stream, so has anyone seen sum nice footage???


I watched from G4 on TV.  It looks really good.


----------



## RoMee (Jun 7, 2011)

They didn't even show the console


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

AeroblitzR said:
			
		

> i was kinda confused/scared....it's hd, right???
> i was watching from lo-def gamespot stream, so has anyone seen sum nice footage???


It is. It was one of the first things they said.


----------



## Kamiyama (Jun 7, 2011)

Did anyone else saw Dragon Quest Monsters 2's logo in Nintendo's game list when show was over?


----------



## Jehuty25 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo: "This is what it would be like if the ipad was a controller."


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

Overall.

Nintendo did better than the others so cheers to Ninty.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> They didn't even show the console


Yeah, right after the end of the show Adam Sandler (X-Play) said "Is it a system?  Is it a controller?  We don't know."


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

So its done o.O?
they talked way too much and showed less -.-


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 7, 2011)

Poor showing.  It looks like a "me, too" (Mii, too) console.  They should have came with a Wii 3rd party exclusive or at least a special reveal i.e. GTA5.  They can't just take the 360, PS3 ports.

The controller looks uncomfortable.


----------



## AeroblitzR (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> AeroblitzR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome! friggin awesome!
i really thought 4 a minute that they just put out sum lame controller to use with the old wii
if they showed the actual console, it would be less confusing


----------



## Yu-Gi-Oh 100 (Jun 7, 2011)

the new zelda they showed looking fu***** awesome bring that shit out now, and the controller is the console i think brilliant....oh yeah nintendo won e3.


----------



## KrimsoN111 (Jun 7, 2011)

So it IS a new console, they had me freaked for a minute...so it's safe to say that nintendo is gonna' start getting real games from 3rd parties, right? but does it look as good as our current consoles?


----------



## Zorua (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony's going to win this time.
Nintendo's conference was just boring and confusing.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> Poor showing.  It looks like a "me, too" (Mii, too) console.  They should have came with a Wii 3rd party exclusive or at least a special reveal i.e. GTA5.  They can't just take the 360, PS3 ports.
> 
> The controller looks uncomfortable.


They didn't show ports, they showed new games.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
			
		

> the new zelda they showed looking fu***** awesome bring that shit out now, and the controller is the console i think brilliant....oh yeah nintendo won e3.


It wasn't a new Zelda. 

And yes, they did.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have this facial expression when I prononce "WiiU"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





that was the worst presentation I have ever seen in my life -.-
People will be so confused.
Like I said, they talked too much and showed less..


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seconded. Or thirded. Or fourthed (I haven't read this entire thread).  In any case: my thoughts exactly. I still prefer my shooters on keyboard and mouse, but by breaking conventions isn't the best idea, especially for no reason whatsoever.

Gotta say I liked the ideas they had with that touchscreen, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oh, and someone please CHANGE THE F***ING NAME!!! "Wii u"? the wii wasn't a great name, but "wii u"? It's like a fucking siren going off.

I was really expecting a "naaah...we're obviously kidding. The real new name is ." throughout the show.


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Jiggah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They showed games that were already made for other consoles.  The clips were stock footage from other showings.  It's a shame that they are stuck there, but that's the way it is.


----------



## boombox (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah that was a pretty rubbish conference..well when they started going on about the Wii U with not enough visuals for it. There was a lot more talking than footage.
That's the only conference I've seen this year..meh


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow... it's a huge ass controller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If Wii U is a gaming system, why didn't they show the CONSOLE itself, we can only see the controller.

And OH SHIT, was there a Rhythm Heaven logo on big screen after Reggie left ?????????????


----------



## Raika (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo's conference is awesome, as usual. Sooooo gonna get the 3DS sometime, there are so many freaking awesome titles for it. MARIO KART 3D, SUPER MARIO 3D, LUIGI'S MANSION 2, SUPER SMASH BROS, KID ICARUS. And don't forget the amazing titles that weren't announced during the conference. Omggggggggggggg.


----------



## Bean_BR (Jun 7, 2011)

3DS + Wii U = good combo


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

adamshinoda said:
			
		

> Wow... it's a huge ass controller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Rhythm Heaven Wii.  It was announced a while ago.  They're likely making a Wii U version, too.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

damn it just woke up and missed the conference...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

My opinion is unchanged. I wasn't impressed. 

PS Vita is still getting my moniez.


----------



## rrrdgames (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah thanks alot nintendo i hate you now why do you do this to me a poor little teenager who cant afford all these great games especially when there parents do not like them spending money  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know time to trade in my 3DS for a WII U!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> damn it just woke up and missed the conference...


Sucks.  Don't they have recordings of them?

Great, now I have to save up for a new handheld and a new console.  Though the Wii U comes first, then the PSV.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

well their not up yet


----------



## GolfDude (Jun 7, 2011)

IGN OUTED THE SYSTEM:


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, I have mixed feelings about this.
We DIDNT get to see enough o.o

Again, really bad presentation, but anyone watching the AC: Revaltions stuff?
Man that looks cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Zorua (Jun 7, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> damn it just woke up and missed the conference...


You didn't miss anything much.
All of it was bullshit.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

Why Nintendo??????!!!!! Have you not learned from the 3DS????!!!!!! Don't keep the same name! People won't buy it! To me it just looks like an add on the the Wii... And i really hope we can use GC controllers for some REAL gaming.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

GolfDude said:
			
		

> IGN OUTED THE SYSTEM:


It looks like an Xbox 360 ate a Wii...or a Wii fused with an Xbox 360.


----------



## ArchyTaichou (Jun 7, 2011)

they totally screwed up the name of the console for me.


----------



## Ron457x2 (Jun 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh, and someone please CHANGE THE F***ING NAME!!! "Wii u"? the wii wasn't a great name, but "wii u"? It's like a fucking siren going off.
> 
> I was really expecting a "naaah...we're obviously kidding. The real new name is ." throughout the show.



Oh god THIS!!! THIS. PLEASE NINTENDO CHANGE THE NAME! (70% that they won't)


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> GolfDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.
A mixed breed system. 

I'll wait for more info before judging more on this console.
Still planning to get it.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> GolfDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont give much of a damn about the console design, but the controller was fucking dissapointed.

The whole presentation left people completely confused -.-
Too much bla bla less showing..


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Why Nintendo??????!!!!! Have you not learned from the 3DS????!!!!!! Don't keep the same name! People won't buy it! To me it just looks like an add on the the Wii... And i really hope we can use GC controllers for some REAL gaming.


I don't understand why people won't buy it because it's named "Wii U" I certainly would buy it if it has good games.

Honestly I don't care even if it was named "Wii Wii"


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol Reggie talk about a brand new game, but then it revealed that it was just a sequel: Luigi's Mansion 2


----------



## Satangel (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't like the name and the design of the controller. The games are excellent though!


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will as well. But what I'm saying is, with the 3DS, many people I know IRL seem to think it's just an upgrade of the normal DS. I predict the same with this "Nah, i won't buy it, it's the same as the Wii" UNLESS they market the ACTUAL CONSOLE (picture earlier) well, in which case people will see.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Don't like the name and the design of the controller. The games are excellent though!


Yes, really impressed with the games.
How am I gonna play them though o.o.

Like I said, I hope classic controllers are supported.


----------



## Shadowlurker (Jun 7, 2011)

I VANT ONE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nintendo won E3 for me i think, Still think they should just called it Wii2, Ah well i'll just name it the Nintendo for respect of my NES, I'll even let them rest next to each other to show how far they have come.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every console and handheld is an upgrade of the original. So yes they are right.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hope Nintendo will change the name because parents are stupid, they won't buy this for their kids, if they think it's just an add on to the Wii. Wii U, sucks anyway. And the design of the controller is so poor.


----------



## Lushay (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U Wii U Wii U. Sounds like a siren lol.


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 7, 2011)

http://press.nintendo.com/E32011/
Does anyone has a username/pass for the press kit? I already tried golin/harris and nintendo/guest (Ones that have worked with past press kits) but didn't get anything.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 7, 2011)

So Smash Bros. on a handheld? Now that's a first timer! Great news for the fans, I never liked the series that much myself but great news for them!

Hopefully that game will show the online capabilities of the 3DS for the first time!


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he means is if they keep the name of the previous console and add onto it (without a number like DS 2 or Wii 2) then people will think it's an add-on or revision, just like what happened with the 3DS.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 7, 2011)

Good conference over all but it was imo too much future-talk (which normal Nintendo doesn`t do as much) and some games like Paper Mario 3D and such were missing.

Also very disappointing that there is nearly nothing for Wii announced! Where is Last Story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At least we European (and pirates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) get Xenoblade...

LuigisMansion2, SuperMario3D and Kid Icarus really stood out though. All three looked phenomenal.

But ZeldaSS is still my most wanted. I hope they`ll have a new demo on the show floor!

Nintendo: 8/10


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

@machomuu exactly.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

get used to the name :/
the name is not what makes you play lol.

i demand more info!
Are we gonna be able to use classic controller? because that controller is just not for me!


----------



## Shadowlurker (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> get used to the name :/
> the name is not what makes you play lol.
> 
> i demand more info!
> Are we gonna be able to use classic controller? because that controller is just not for me!




I like the controller but i must admit they should have put the right side analog under the buttons


----------



## GolfDude (Jun 7, 2011)

reggie confirms its 1080p!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Shadowlurker said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats exactly my problem.
+
its a huge o.O

not too comfortable for LONG gameplays... lol


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that is what it is. I mean, look at the sony. PS1, PS2, PS3. All sold well, and they kept "Playstation" Through and through with just adding 2 and 3.


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They should be.  They stated all Wii accessories are supported.  Now if they allow me to plug in the classic controller directly to the "new" controller rather than tethered to a wiimote...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be awsome! We could use that screen as a mini-tv and use classic controller to play lol.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, people notice they are the next console because they have numbers.  The Wii U dios admittedly sound like an add-on, and the 3DS just sounds like another revision, not a major next generation console like PS1 to PS2, which are notable for their numeric endings and thus people instantly now it's the next iteration and not the next revision.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jun 7, 2011)

They did say you could use the balance board with just the remote, so I guess all Wii controllers will work using the Wii-u controller as a screen.
Am I the only one who doesn't mind the name?! When 'Playstation' was first announced people thought it was a creche or something. And 'X-Box'?! Sounds like something that USED to be a box, and now isn't.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But that doesn't make much sense, if they were known for there numeric endings, why didn't they just name the ps vita the psp 2? Really, if people are going to make such a big fuss over names, then why buy the console in the first place?


----------



## Yu-Gi-Oh 100 (Jun 7, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> Hope Nintendo will change the name because parents are stupid, they won't buy this for their kids, if they think it's just an add on to the Wii. Wii U, sucks anyway. And the design of the controller is so poor.




dont buy it then millions of others will instead.


----------



## KrimsoN111 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, all-and-all, nintendo did good...but didn't really bring it. i feel like they won by default because they are the only one that had a new console.
maybe 7/10...also no wii games, so we have nothing nintendo to play(3DS aside)until 2012.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't care about the name because we like it or not, we care about the names because if it is named like 3DS, other, less informed people will misunderstand and not by the system.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
			
		

> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously. Why are people making a big fuss about the name?
ITS JUST A NAME! Its not defining its hardware or what its capable of.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about we, I'm talking about other people. I think if people have enough sense they'll look it up and see it's a console.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

KrimsoN111 said:
			
		

> Well, all-and-all, nintendo did good...but didn't really bring it. *i feel like they won by default because they are the only one that had a new console.*
> maybe 7/10...also no wii games, so we have nothing nintendo to play(3DS aside)until 2012.



Um...what?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

KrimsoN111 said:
			
		

> Well, all-and-all, nintendo did good...but didn't really bring it. i feel like they won by default because they are the only one that had a new console.
> maybe 7/10...also no wii games, so we have nothing nintendo to play(3DS aside)until 2012.


Did you miss the sony conference?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> KrimsoN111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone forgot about the PS Vita lol.


----------



## Yu-Gi-Oh 100 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok mr nintendo it was zelda, so im hoping it will be there at launch....that's always hoping


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

DeepFriedAsian said:
			
		

> http://press.nintendo.com/E32011/
> Does anyone has a username/pass for the press kit? I already tried golin/harris and nintendo/guest (Ones that have worked with past press kits) but didn't get anything.


E32011
nintendo

(capital sensitive)


----------



## GolfDude (Jun 7, 2011)

mario  party 9 is a WII title  and is widescreen.. no bs side bars this time


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU controller confirmed SINGLE touch, no multi. Failure.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> DeepFriedAsian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...that actually worked...


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Seriously. Why are people making a big fuss about the name?
> ITS JUST A NAME! Its not defining its hardware or what its capable of.


Because it's named so similarly to the Wii.
People will misunderstand and think "it's just a fancy controller, waste of money"
Hell, even I thought it was a Wii accessory it wasn't until after the conference that I found out it was an actual new console, Nintendo didn't drive home that it was a new console they just talked about how exciting the prospect of a screen in a controller is and showed the new features off.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> WiiU controller confirmed SINGLE touch, no multi. Failure.


Are you kidding me?
So, we use stylus?


----------



## KrimsoN111 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...the vita's not exactly new, we saw it before.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, PS2 and PS3 sounds the same except the number at the end?
Wii-U.. I dont see why people would misunderstand?

@KrimsoN111
It is announced at the E3?


----------



## GolfDude (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U Can Use EXTERNAL HARD DRIVES!!

The console will have internal flash memory, as well as the option to expand its
memory using either an SD memory card or an external USB hard disk drive.

Four USB 2.0 connector slots are included. The new console is backward compatible
with Wii games and Wii accessories.

per the press kit


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

KrimsoN111 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm, how?


----------



## KrimsoN111 (Jun 7, 2011)

@Tanveer
It was actually announced near the start of 2011.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, you don't know how many people I know think the 3DS is just "The 3D one" (their exact words).  That's why they don't buy it.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Overall the show was all over the place. They didnt even show the console it is leading to at least 4 pages of confusion on this very topic. 

There were a LOT of portsfrom 360/PS3. Which makes me think whether the Wii-U is a next gen console or a current gen console

3DS Showing was particularly poor overall, with only hints of greatness, but these were very small hints.

They didnt announce the price which is incredibly stupid. 

The Wii U looks like an amazing piece of tech but what is there apart from the controller that really will pull in PS3/360 owners? It looks like it's going to be very expensive. 

IMO PSVita/PS3 showing > Wii U/3DS Showing.

The games on the Vita do look good and it looks like there are some good third party companies coming but theres a lot to be skeptical about. When the Wii was initially announced there wasn't a lot to be skeptical about except graphics. But the Wii U has so that could go wrong.

Nintendo will end up competing with their own handheld market at this rate. What were they thinking releasing the 3DS? Why couldn't they just wait? And there's a lack of synergy between their products right now, they should have cleared that up...

Hopefully Nintendo knows what it's doing but they really are shaky with this one. They didnt win E3, no one did (well Microsoft certainly didnt lol), they needed to be a bit more organised.


EDIT: Also Wii U isn't a great name, it makes it sound like an add on like the Move and Kinect, not it's own platform...


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, they are right. It is the 3d Ds.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 7, 2011)

Weaselpipe said:
			
		

> They did say you could use the balance board with just the remote, so I guess all Wii controllers will work using the Wii-u controller as a screen.
> *Am I the only one who doesn't mind the name?! When 'Playstation' was first announced people thought it was a creche or something. And 'X-Box'?! Sounds like something that USED to be a box, and now isn't.*


*I love the name WiiU. *


To anyone outside of Britain complaining, Wii* is what we do in the lavatory (i.e 'piss'). If we coped with a console called Piss  then I'm sure you can survive WiiU. Anyway WiiU sounds more Japanese and less like something we do in the lavatory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*It is spelt wee, but pronunciation is identical.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

KrimsoN111 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just because we "saw" it before, it doesn't mean it's not a new console. Your logic is very flawed.

We also knew about the WiiU besides the name. Does that mean it's not a new console? please.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that black and white, mate.

A name makes a big part of the reputation and the worse you make it, the harder it gets for the audience to overcome that first impression. I bet the name "wheee" made a large part of the reputation of it being a kiddy console.

Also: I'll most likely get one anyway, but I be damned if I'm going to try to convince my friends to get one if it has a ridiculous name like that.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let people think whatever they think?
Unless they trial it or see it for themselves they wont know.
You and I know the difference and thats good enough. WE dont work for nintendo, so if they are doing something to confuse majority of the consumers, let them have it their way?


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 7, 2011)

I concern about what media format of WiiU will be. DVD like Wii? or a Nintendo-propietary format system like Gamecube's miniDVD?
well whatever it is, hope it will not fail hard like sony bluray lol


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's a Nintendo 3-Dimensional System.  It's not a Nintendo Dual Screen, though it does have them.

Honestly, I like the name, but this could lead to trouble for Nintendo.


----------



## GolfDude (Jun 7, 2011)

Launches: 2012
Size: Approximately 1.8 inches tall, 6.8 inches wide and 10.5 inches long.
New Controller: The new controller incorporates a 6.2-inch, 16:9 touch screen and traditional button
controls, including two analog Circle Pads. This combination removes the traditional
barriers between games, players and the TV by creating a second window into the
video game world. The rechargeable controller includes a Power button, Home
button, +Control Pad, A/B/X/Y buttons, L/R buttons and ZL/ZR buttons. It includes a
built-in accelerometer and gyroscope, rumble feature, camera, a microphone, stereo
speakers, a sensor strip and a stylus.
Other Controls: Up to four Wii Remote™ (or Wii Remote Plus) controllers can be connected at once.
The new console supports all Wii™ controllers and input devices, including the
Nunchuk™ controller, Classic Controller™, Classic Controller Pro™ and Wii Balance
Board™.
Media: A single self-loading media bay will play 12-centimeter proprietary high-density
optical discs for the new console, as well as 12-centimeter Wii optical discs.
Video Output: Supports 1080p, 1080i, 720p, 480p and 480i. Compatible cables include HDMI,
component, S-video and composite.
Audio Output: Uses AV Multi Out connector. Six-channel PCM linear output through HDMI.
Storage: The console will have internal flash memory, as well as the option to expand its
memory using either an SD memory card or an external USB hard disk drive.
CPU: IBM Power®-based multi-core microprocessor.
Other: Four USB 2.0 connector slots are included. The new console is backward compatible
with Wii games and Wii accessories.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that, what I meant was it's just a ds with 3d.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wever said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did the Wii start?
Not too well huh? people made big fuz about the name, and where are we now?

Anyone making fun of the name?

It wasnt the "wheee" that made people buy it.. it was just a interactive family console to start with and attracted both kids and adults.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## KrimsoN111 (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro stop getting defensive, dude... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm giving my opinion, and I'm simply saying that this is the first time i saw wii u in action. so it impressed me a little more then seeing vita again. so in my opinion, CONFERENCE-wise nintendo kinda won.


----------



## Yu-Gi-Oh 100 (Jun 7, 2011)

lol thank you....hd games hehe bout damn time nintendo dont disappoint me with wiiu party games ok.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

Reggie is getting pissed at Geoff hahahaha


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> *snip


No info on the controllers screen resolution?


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Well, PS2 and PS3 sounds the same except the number at the end?
> Wii-U.. I dont see why people would misunderstand?


Something about Wii U sounds more like a peripheral. Like Wii Speak or Wii Play. People are going to think this is a controller unless they market the shit out of it as a new console.
When you have PS2 and PS3 the number instantly suggests it's a new version, to me at least I don't know about you.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No idea, I got the info from here. 
Username = E32011
Password = Nintendo

It's the 2nd article.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must specify.  I stated both the 3DS and DS names.  a Nintendo DS, last generation's system, it's full name is Nintendo Dual Screen.  The 3DS, the current generation system, it's full name is 3-Dimensional System.  It is not a Nintendo Dual Screen so it is not a DS.  The "DS" in 3DS is not interchangeable with the "DS" in Nintendo Dual Screen.  Thus, a 3DS is a 3DS and not a DS.  Nothing less, nothing more.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree, this is what I've been trying to say the whole time. They better market it well.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, alright. It's just the way they look that makes me think that. They both look the same, each have dual screens, it's just that the 3ds has 3d. That's what I think. I know it's new console, but it's just an another ds with more stuff to me.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh well, once shooters get on the Wii U, mainstream gamers will certainly take notice (even though I hate them so).



			
				KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fine with that.

_*Defense Attorney mode off*_


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 7, 2011)

Zelda demo on GT TV guys


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

you can use the motes and any other peri made for the wii on this so keep those mplus remotes!


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Wever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With Wiis collecting dust?

@machomuu

The problem with this is that if you're a "hardcore" FPS fan, what has been keeping you from already buying a 360/PS3?  Like I said, they needed to lock an exclusive.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

TOMB RAIDER made me jeez in my pants!
shit i got a boner! lol

that was impressive!


----------



## KrimsoN111 (Jun 7, 2011)

The name is not the point, good or bad for them it doesn't matter. even if on release some people are confused give it a few months and they'll figure it out.
it's just a name.


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 7, 2011)

The Wii U won't upscale Wii games, that's a shame, I was really looking forward to it, my wet dream would be Dolphin kind of graphics for Wii on the Wii U !
I was even committed to buy some games ( I'm pretty sure my backups won't work on the new system! )..........but hey, I'm better off upgrading my PC so that Dolphin would run even smoother


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> @machomuu
> 
> The problem with this is that if you're a "hardcore" FPS fan, what has been keeping you from already buying a 360/PS3?  Like I said, they needed to lock an exclusive.
> Nothing.  And that's a good thing.  If we get too many mainstream gamers on the Wii U then devs will take notice and bloat the Wii U with generic shooters.
> ...


You just gave me the greatest homebrew idea ever: PCSX 2 Wii.
Instant buy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

zomg the new zelda looks epic!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU! You hear that? That's the ambulance coming, because the Nintendo brand is dead.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU! You hear that? That's the ambulance coming, because the Nintendo brand is dead.


Let the console come out first before saying anything.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU! You hear that? That's the ambulance coming, because the Nintendo brand is dead.


That made me lol actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Each time  I say WiiU i have this facial expression


----------



## KrimsoN111 (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU! You hear that? That's the ambulance coming, because the Nintendo brand is dead.


No wonder he got defensive...sony fanboy.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway...new zelda?  you mean skyward sword, right?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 7, 2011)

Glad to see all the Wii controllers are supported.
Hopefully we see GTA V and CoD MW3 come out on this baby, then we will finally have real hardcore titles!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 7, 2011)

If they can manage to put the console in a $250/$350 price range... the WiiU will be a must buy


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU! You hear that? That's the ambulance coming, because the Nintendo brand is dead.



People have been saying that for years "Why don't they just make a console exactly the same as the other two, why aren't they just like Sony and MS, ths is it, they're finished" and yet they keep just being Nintendo and leaving the other two playing catch up.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

KrimsoN111 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one got defensive, dude, you just have trouble telling the difference between stating a "fact", and stating an opinion, and FYI, I don't own one Sony product, but you would know that if you knew a damn thing about me.

Cheers.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 7, 2011)

no mention of The Last Story or Pandora's Tower so far?


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 7, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the problem here.  The Nintendo is playing catch up and it shows.  They aren't innovating anything.  The tablet screams "iPad", streaming to a handheld has been done, and the third party support are all ports right now.  And much like the early life of the 360 vs. ps3, those third party games will be ports because developers aren't going to be spending time developing solely for the wiiu.  It's a year and a half away, which gives MS and Sony chances to show their new tech, which will end up surpassing the WiiU meaning down ports.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU!WiiU! You hear that? That's the ambulance coming, because the Nintendo brand is dead.


That made me laugh after I said it out loud and had an "I c wat u did thar" moment.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> no mention of The Last Story or Pandora's Tower so far?


Nothing actually.
No speculations about the price either. But guessing +$300?


----------



## KrimsoN111 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well anyway, E3 conferences were pretty great(except microsoft) loved sony and microsoft. happy E3 y'all! can't wait to see the games that come from the remaining days


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 7, 2011)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But the iPad isn't being used in conjunction with a TV, is it?  And that's where the innovation comes in, with things like Battle Mii.

And I don't get this idea of how Nintendo releasing a more powerful console than what's there at the moment is bad, because Sony and MS will release a more powerful console two years later.  Isn't that also bad, presuming by that point Nintendo will be releasing an even more powerful machine in another two years?

What exactly do you think Nintendo's strategy should be then?  Because the main whine I seem to keep hearing is two consoles, released at about the same time each gen, with traditional controllers, Live-style online functions and hundreds of shooting games involving space marines and/or post apocalyptic New York (90% of which are the same across both consoles) aren't enough and there needs to be three of them.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's has to be between $300 and $400

btw... I just realized that... It doesnt have gamecube compatibility


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's some footage from Super Mario, Mario Kart and Luigi's Mansion 2

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO0h_w93uRQ[/youtube]

The Luigi's Mansion part is terrible since you can't see shit.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would it? I don't remember any console that has backward compatibility for more than one generation.


----------



## dice (Jun 7, 2011)

KrimsoN111 said:
			
		

> Well anyway, E3 conferences were pretty great(except microsoft) loved sony and microsoft. happy E3 y'all! can't wait to see the games that come from the remaining days



For your sake I hope that there's a typo in there.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

(late here)

Can I call WiiU Wii Ultimate? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So getting another console over a portable.

SSB!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!!!


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 7, 2011)

Where can I watch the E3 conferences that are pre-recorded? I missed Microsoft's due to work... Every year I always miss the chance to watch them live.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

Next up: WiiMe!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Where can I watch the E3 conferences that are pre-recorded? I missed Microsoft's due to work... Every year I always miss the chance to watch them live.


On the first page of this topic...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2011)

here's a better place they even got Reggie lame interview 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.gametrailers.com/index.php?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 7, 2011)

No no, next home console from Nintendo will be Wii U Mii.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> No no, next home console from Nintendo will be Wii U Mii.



betting there's a game called:

Wi*l* U *marry* Mii?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U Mii Us?


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 8, 2011)

E3 2011 sums up in 2 seconds:


----------



## findonovan95 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nintendo Won E3 Woo! Wii U has been anounced (EPIC NAME!!) The controller is awesome and looks nothing like the iPad, at all, seriously. Streaming games is awesome and the controller doesn't have to be used just to stream games the possibilities are as they said endless. Screw microsoft and sony, they both sucked this year.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

adamshinoda said:
			
		

> E3 2011 sums up in 2 seconds:


LOL!
I am no fanboy of anything, but yeah. The Microsoft one was making me feel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I didnt expect much hence didnt even watch it live lol.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 9, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Glad to see all the Wii controllers are supported.
> Hopefully we see *GTA V* and CoD MW3 come out on this baby, then we will finally have real hardcore titles!



GTA has AO scenes right? so.. no go for it. the closest we can get is the grand theft lego thing. :l


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2011)

adamshinoda said:
			
		

> E3 2011 sums up in 2 seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only San Andreas did, and they only only be unlocked via a mod.


----------

